

Schedule for 31C3 is out - Foxboron
https://events.ccc.de/congress/2014/Fahrplan/schedule.html

======
yzzxy
I'm getting untrusted cert warnings in Firefox. This appears to only happen on
the 'events' subdomain.

Normally I chalk these errors up to the insanity of configuring SSL with many
web hosts and allow the exception, as IIRC Firefox is pretty stringent on cert
chaining and stuff.

But there is no way in hell I'm adding a trust exception for Chaos Computer
Club's url.

~~~
crazysim
You have to add the CACert.org Root manually. Do _you_ trust them? Not your
browser vendor... you.. Do _you_?

